# How much Purigen to add to my canister?



## Cardoc (May 21, 2011)

I have a g3 I filled the cartridge to the top, you can use the cartridge that came with the filter, the bottom pops off with a little pressure. Get the purigen that dose not come in the mesh bag, get the 250ml in the bottle and fill your cartridge.


----------



## huhu89151734 (Jun 29, 2010)

No. You can not add too much of those. The more you add, the longer they last until next recharge. I put 100ml in a 10g And never changed it for 2 years, until the bag started leaking. Now I have 250ml in my 40breeder. Make sure you use their "The bag" because the are too small that can pass through most common media begs you see in store.


----------



## ChadO (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone! Good to hear that you really can't overdose and that it just lengthens the time between recharge. That is pretty much ideal! I have the 500ml unit coming today long with "The Bag", so we should be set.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

I've used Purigen 24/7 for years, for ultra water clarity and purification. 

Water needs to be able to readily flow through the purigen particles for the bulk of the imputies to be effectively picked up & retained. So you shouldn't make it too thick of a layer. 
Sure, if you pile it in thickly, the Purigen will last longer and not discolor as badly, so it won't need as frequent re-charges - but you'll be defeating the purpose - that's because it won't be doing it's job properly, due to very little of the material it's intended to remove reaching the interior Purigen particles.
I'd suggest about a half inch thickness or so - no more than 3/4".


----------



## mistahoo (Apr 25, 2012)

discuspaul said:


> I've used Purigen 24/7 for years, for ultra water clarity and purification.
> 
> Water needs to be able to readily flow through the purigen particles for the bulk of the imputies to be effectively picked up & retained. So you shouldn't make it too thick of a layer.
> Sure, if you pile it in thickly, the Purigen will last longer and not discolor as badly, so it won't need as frequent re-charges - but you'll be defeating the purpose - that's because it won't be doing it's job properly, due to very little of the material it's intended to remove reaching the interior Purigen particles.
> I'd suggest about a half inch thickness or so - no more than 3/4".


+1 IMO the most effective way to put the full potential of purigen to use is a media reactor. If you don't have the extra money for it, putting it in a HOB or canister, where it can receive a good flow through it, would be the next best thing. 

Sent from my spaceship using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## ChadO (Apr 2, 2009)

Good info. I hadn't thought of a media reactor, that's a possibility I will have to look into. I'll still start with it in the G6. My thought is to fill about 1/4 to 1/3 full or so, and that should get plenty of water flow through it.


----------



## mistahoo (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm going to invest in a media reactor for my 210 in the future. I've seen the difference of running a reactor and just placing it in a bag in a filter. The difference is remarkable. The purigen is spent more evenly and it keeps the tank extremely polished. Best of yet, you get a cool effect to stare at. You can YouTube it to find out what I'm talking about.

Sent from my spaceship using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## ChadO (Apr 2, 2009)

OK, so this is pretty funny...but...I have been in the long drawn out stages (over a year now) of trying to get a saltwater tank set up in the house. On a whim, I went out to the garage, and checked my box of parts, and I have a new, unopened BRS GFO/Carbon reactor sitting in a box. So, I guess I have that piece taken care of.

How should one go about setting this up on a shrimp tank? For a reef tank, I'd wire it into the sump/return pump plumbing. On this shrimp tank, I don't have a sump, just the G6. I am thinking either work a "T" into the output line of the G6, or get a pump that I can put in the shrimp tank with a sponge over the input, and feed the reactor that way. Thoughts on that?


----------



## mistahoo (Apr 25, 2012)

I'd rather T off the output than get another pump and put it in the tank. It'll be too much clutter if you do.

Maybe add a valve to control the flow going in the reactor? You doubt want it flying everywhere. Just enough movement to get everything tumbling.

You could just get another canister to do this or a small external pump?


Sent from my spaceship using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## mistahoo (Apr 25, 2012)

My 210 has a sump so I'll be going with a small pump

Sent from my spaceship using Tapatalk 2.


----------

